# Christian Bowhunters of GA shoot schedule is up!



## p&y finally (Dec 21, 2011)

1/21 Annual State Shoot w/ Belt Buckles
1/28 Banquet for members. Remember to bring your antlers from this season!
2/11
3/17
4/?? Annual Bass tournament exact date tba
5/12
6/9
7/21
8/18

Wishing everybody a merry CHRISTmas and looking forward to another great year!
See ya'll next month.

www.cbg.faithweb.com


----------



## 3darcher (Dec 23, 2011)

that schedule reminds me of NASCAR, having the greatest race of the season on the first shoot out......I like the switcharoooooo


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Dec 23, 2011)

*Buckle*

Why not put the buckle on the line at every shoot.Winners defend them every month..


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 23, 2011)

Dang, I guess I'll have to defend my seniors buckle straight from the woods ? :swords:
Thats OK, its just me a few other broken down old timers. If they don't show I got it made !   
To bad that squirrel guy ain't a little older. Hes dang sure ugly enough.


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 23, 2011)

bowanna said:


> Dang, I guess I'll have to defend my seniors buckle straight from the woods ? :swords:
> Thats OK, its just me a few other broken down old timers. If they don't show I got it made !
> To bad that squirrel guy ain't a little older. Hes dang sure ugly enough.



I'm old enough.....I may jump classes just for you.......you, you, you.....deer slayer.....:trampoline:


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 23, 2011)

alligood729 said:


> I'm old enough.....I may jump classes just for you.......you, you, you.....deer slayer.....:trampoline:



I'm your huckleberry !


----------



## BlackArcher (Dec 23, 2011)

Whoa.... Hey youz guyz... Quit practicing... Ya'll don't need no  dirty stinking buckle...


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Dec 23, 2011)

Have to miss the first one, little girl turns six that day but I'll be there for the rest of them


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Dec 23, 2011)

*Buckle*

Sounds like a challenge to me..both with new machines..Bowanna l don't have a problem with beating down a senior age ain't much of a factor in this sport..You will still make it to the woods or is it Alligood has got you on the run:nono:


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 23, 2011)

Just getting in a little early smacktalk-n practice and giving everyone a break from the squirrel.  
He's like a little AAA everyready battery. Keeps going & going - - - -.    He cant help it though.


----------



## abhunter (Dec 23, 2011)

might be time to look at SR


BOWHUNTERS FOREVER


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Dec 23, 2011)

*Smack talk*

Im just saying the new Obsession is goin to be hard to beat if its even possible..Think l will let it feed on a Matthews for its first meal.. Any suggestions on who's it will bd??


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 23, 2011)

My Obsession wants a PSE for its first meal. >>>--:yummy::yummy::yummy::yummy:->
Funny how this got from Christian Bowhunters shoot schedule to smacktalk. It just draws you in.  op2:


----------



## Hunter Thomas (Dec 23, 2011)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Im just saying the new Obsession is goin to be hard to beat if its even possible..Think l will let it feed on a Matthews for its first meal.. Any suggestions on who's it will bd??



:nono: Hmm..... I dont think u know what your getting yourself into squirell!


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 23, 2011)

squirrel doesn't care...he's put the smackdown on anybody..i'm just glad to see he's still around


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Dec 24, 2011)

*Feeding Time*

Haa..Hunter ahh looks like it will be you..No Mercy for ya son :yummy: You hadn't seen what's coming for ya..


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 24, 2011)

Lets get ready to rummmmmble !   Obsession Vs Mathews
Hunter's going squirrel hunting at Christian bowhunters 1st shoot. Say, at high noon ?  Somebodys getting


----------



## fulltime (Dec 24, 2011)

we are having a special money shoot at the 1st shoot $300.00 guaranteed purse (weather permitting). all shooters will be peer (mixed) grouped at 9.00am 11.00am and 1.00pm $25.00 entry fee.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Dec 24, 2011)

*Get Some*

I got mine son..You need to handle that PSE of Alligood he's coming just for you..   Obsession vs PSE.  This will be a good one.:swords:


----------



## fulltime (Dec 24, 2011)

only people in money class will be mixed and peered.


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 24, 2011)

fulltime said:


> we are having a special money shoot at the 1st shoot $300.00 guaranteed purse (weather permitting). all shooters will be peer (mixed) grouped at 9.00am 11.00am and 1.00pm $25.00 entry fee.


With that much money on the line and that many weapons around, I hope the people setting yardage stakes ain't shooting it.  
If you want I'll bring my range finders and help y'all ? :yummy: Hey, if I'm to old and ugly to win it, at least I can  a little. 


BOTTEMLINE said:


> I got mine son..You need to handle that PSE of Alligood he's coming just for you..   Obsession vs PSE.  This will be a good one.:swords:



At my age, as long as I ain't last that means I beat somebody. We'll just have to see who and what bow that was when its over.


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 24, 2011)

well, let's see, if ole squirrel is picking on hunter..i hate to tell him, but hunter will whomp him with a knotted plow line, lol!!


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Dec 25, 2011)

*Maybe*

Not picking on nobody Geez..I like the young buck but for $300 I'm not going to have fun..No Mercy..  Merry Christmas!!


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 25, 2011)

oldgeez said:


> well, let's see, if ole squirrel is picking on hunter..i hate to tell him, but hunter will whomp him with a knotted plow line, lol!!



Hunter don't know what a knotted plow line is....lololol:santatwo::santatwo:


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 28, 2011)

you need to watch more clint eastwood movies, especially the classics like "outlaw josey wales!!"  speaking of outlaws, this championship/money shoot right off the gitgo sounds insane.  no qualifying...that's going to hurt the attendance at the saturday shoots...just sayin, as they say.  it's going to be colder than a well digger's shovel!!


----------



## p&y finally (Dec 28, 2011)

oldgeez said:


> you need to watch more clint eastwood movies, especially the classics like "outlaw josey wales!!"  speaking of outlaws, this championship/money shoot right off the gitgo sounds insane.  no qualifying...that's going to hurt the attendance at the saturday shoots...just sayin, as they say.  it's going to be colder than a well digger's shovel!!



There was no qualifying for the championship shoot before Johnny. The only qualifying was for the SOY which will still remain the same. Were hoping to get more participation by having the biggest shoot first while everybody is geared up and ready to get back into it. Just mixing things up a little bit.

Ya'll remember, we ALWAYS will listen to ideas so dont hesitate to send them on! Post em public, PM me or Fulltime, or face to face at the shoots.
Pleasing the shooters is our 2nd biggest priority so lets hear your ideas!
By the way, our 1st priority is pleasing the one that makes it all possible to get out and enjoy his great creation


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 28, 2011)

chris, you are absolutely right....all the best to you and yours


----------



## fulltime (Dec 28, 2011)

soy has changed too. as soon as they are posted on cbgs web site we can see them.  something like best 3 shoots of all the shoots.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Dec 29, 2011)

*Coming Back*

Hey Geez...I hear Jeff Ferrell is coming back fulltime this year..Looks like the young bucks will have some more old school fire power to deal with..


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 29, 2011)

yeah, and billy bo will be back, too!!  i'll believe it when i see it.  anything's possible...you're back, lol


----------



## hound dog (Dec 29, 2011)

I will see yall soon. Peace


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jan 1, 2012)

Ok Hunter I'm ready brother hope that Matthews can hold up under the heat..


----------



## Haven McCowan (Jan 2, 2012)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Ok Hunter I'm ready brother hope that Matthews can hold up under the heat..



Trust me squirrel if any bow is gone hold up between the mathews and the obsession it will be the mathews. Hunters obsession blew up on him twice within one huntin season. But all yall will realize that hoyt is always gone hold up under the heat!


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jan 2, 2012)

*Ss*

Blow up twice?? Ok that's weird..Mine still has factory strings..I've had some big NAME bows come apart but never twice..That don't even sound right..Anyway I'm ready to rumble...TRUST ME!!


----------



## Haven McCowan (Jan 2, 2012)

I'll be rumblin with yall this year!


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm glad your stepping up Haven. You wont do nothing but better yourself. Good fer you buddy ! 
That being said, I've been giving the deer he!! with my Obsession. Missed few days and hunted in the worst weather. (6 out of 7 shots were kills) 
I even switch to my sure loc sights and sling my ultralight 3-D arrows. Got it set in and ready. 
Its a dual purpose bow until I can get my hands on the new model.  
I still have the original string on mine and its good too. I cant figure out whats going on there ?   
Ready or not, here comes the old man and the young whipper snapper straightener upper, his raggedy old Obsession  !


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jan 2, 2012)

*Ss*

Yeah l think you beat up on you're class last year besides that l think you will do good..Dennis said for Hunter to return the bow to see what the problem is..and not to continue shooting the bow if its damaged..LIFETIME WARRANTY!! Wait till you see the new lineup you might even come on over..


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jan 3, 2012)

*Ss*

Looks like we got some whoopings to deliver Lee..Man l love my job!!


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 3, 2012)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Looks like we got some whoopings to deliver Lee..Man l love my job!!



Bring it.........don't sing it....


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jan 3, 2012)

*Ss*

Dang..Alligood don't you ever give up?? You better worry about Lee he's coming to beat up on that new Vendetta..


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 3, 2012)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Looks like we got some whoopings to deliver Lee..Man l love my job!!





alligood729 said:


> Bring it.........don't sing it....



   >>>--->


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 3, 2012)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Dang..Alligood don't you ever give up?? You better worry about Lee he's coming to beat up on that new Vendetta..



Ain't worried about nothin.....except my bow gettin here soon....lol


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jan 4, 2012)

*Bow*

I hope you get it in time..Yea l do...lol...Nothin like the smell of a new PSE..


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 5, 2012)

I better login here more often so I'll know who I'm calling out. 
How about I just worry about being first and everything else will fall in place, behind me.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jan 5, 2012)

These are all fine aspirations & intentions. They are worst than opinions, if I do say so myself. We'll see how it all shakes out, where & when it matters..I know I won't be there next wkend..I don't even have a bow right now. Maybe my new PSE Supra ME will be here soon Surely, I'll have it in time for the Fl. ProAm a.k.a. "Big Show". 
I am moving to a new Class this Yr.


----------



## 3darcher (Jan 6, 2012)

I've got one thing to say about all this trash talk......

You can like it or you can dislike it, but you better learn to love it cause it's the best thing going today.....Wooooooo!

Ain't nothing like squirrell stew on a cold January morning.......


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 7, 2012)

3darcher said:


> I've got one thing to say about all this trash talk......
> 
> You can like it or you can dislike it, but you better learn to love it cause it's the best thing going today.....Wooooooo!
> 
> Ain't nothing like squirrell stew on a cold January morning.......


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jan 7, 2012)

*Smoke*

You can like it you can love it don't matter to me but at the end of the day when the smoke clears I'm walking out with the buckle and there ain't a thang that can be done about it ...


----------



## p&y finally (Jan 19, 2012)

bowanna said:


> With that much money on the line and that many weapons around, I hope the people setting yardage stakes ain't shooting it.
> If you want I'll bring my range finders and help y'all ? :yummy: Hey, if I'm to old and ugly to win it, at least I can  a little.
> 
> 
> At my age, as long as I ain't last that means I beat somebody. We'll just have to see who and what bow that was when its over.



Range is set and its a good un!
Got several new lanes with a mixture long/short.

Lee, I hope your just joking about setting targets and shooting the money class 
ANYTIME, ANYBODY wants to come help set up or take down, your more than welcome to join. We always have 1 person setting stakes after somebody else sets the target so theres NEVER an advantage or room for accusations of people knowing the yardage because they set targets


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 19, 2012)

Sounds great !   ...Cant wait fer Saturday ! 
Chris, I never joke about anything.  When you see a  don't mean I'm poking fun and when you see a  don't mean I'm giggling about it. 
And, a  couldn't mean I'm stirring the pot. Well, only the big guy up stairs knows fer sure. 
Look fer me having fun somewhere in the losers line Saturday !


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 20, 2012)

Well........call me a chicken or a sissy if you want to, but......if it's storming in the morning like Ken Cook just said it was, I'll stay home! Lee...you, Johnny, and Joe can shoot for the belt buckle in the old ma....I mean Sr deevishun.....
I'll be watching the skies closely.....


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey sissy/chicken, the cutoff time is between 1 & 2:00. It cant rain fer ever. Well, maybe not ? 
I ain't shooting the old man class this time. Theres money involved. I'm hoping CBG has a good turn out. They need the participation. 
Oh, you did notice the  ?  See y'all Saturday !


----------



## p&y finally (Jan 20, 2012)

There calling for the bad stuff to hold off till late afternoon so looks like we should be ok


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 20, 2012)

weathermen saw rain starting around 7..by 1 it will be bad.  they could be wrong.  this will force me to be there earlier in the morning.  see y'all there


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 20, 2012)

bowanna said:


> Hey sissy/chicken, the cutoff time is between 1 & 2:00. It cant rain fer ever. Well, maybe not ?
> I ain't shooting the old man class this time. Theres money involved. I'm hoping CBG has a good turn out. They need the participation.
> Oh, you did notice the  ?  See y'all Saturday !



I'm watching.....just got thru fletching some arrows....hoping for the best, planning to be there at 9...I knew you'd chicken out on the old man class, money or no money.....I want me a belt buckle.....


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 20, 2012)

Better watch out. I may drop back cause of rain fer easy pickings.


----------



## fulltime (Jan 20, 2012)

got to be 3 in a class for buckle. I aint pick my 3d bow up since our last shoot and rain might stop me tomorow from picking it up.


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 20, 2012)

i haven't either, tried to get my target bow converted in the rain..will have to get the rest done in the am.  1st 3d of the year in the rain and cold.  it's going to be brutal for the geez.  thank goodness it's flat ground.  it's the same ole story..will there be 3???  last year i wasn't figuring on bowana and had to get charles out there.  this year can't depend on charles with the weather.. that leaves me, 729, fulltime and maybe bowana.  bowana must be going for a collection, lol!!


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jan 20, 2012)

*Collect*

Geez he's going to collect something alright if he gets in the money..


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 20, 2012)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Geez he's going to collect something alright if he gets in the money..



You keep messin' around and I'll just stay in the money class, I can win a belt buckle another day.....I wonder if Joe will let me pay the money class fee, and shoot SR class.......how does a dual win sound?????


----------



## dgmeadows (Jan 20, 2012)

I am eyeballing the weather too, but got a long  way to drive to risk a rain out, especially with $3.35 gas !!!  We'll check it in the AM and see.  I am looking forward to some shooting, even if I haven't shot in the day light but twice since early December !


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 21, 2012)

i've been out trying to sight in, and it is pouring.  there appears to be a little break in about an hour, and h__l  will break loose.  i'm having second thoughts


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks like we'll be in between the bands of showers soon. You know how that goes though. I may try for it ?  
I hate to see em go through that much work setting up for us and not getting anything fer it. 

http://www.weather.com/weather/map/interactive/McDonough+GA+30252


----------



## C Cape (Jan 21, 2012)

Ya'll try and stay dry boys....


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 21, 2012)

C Cape said:


> Ya'll try and stay dry boys....



The ones that showed up early, believe it or not, made it through with hardly a drop falling on us. Good to see our pal Superman back on the range!!! We finished a little after 12, and just as we got back to the tent, the bottom fell out. Range was great, but I can tell I need some time judging...missing 3 targets by 6-7 yds= 3 fives.....das' no good. Too many 8s just off the edge of the ten, but no over judging, just short yardage. It's all good, shot with a great group, first one of the year, new Vendetta shoots great, it's gonna be a great year!


----------



## watermedic (Jan 21, 2012)

We enjoyed it David.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 21, 2012)

The CBG guys set up a goodun. To bad I couldn't shoot it. The bottom fell out just after I got warmed up. I waited a few hrs but it never let up.


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Jan 21, 2012)

So who won all the money?


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 21, 2012)

B Kirkpatrick said:


> So who won all the money?



Haven......whippersnapper....lol


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 21, 2012)

yeah, i got there right at 10, trying to hit between the bands.  as it turns out, bryan said it hadn't rained since 7 in the am.  that is insane, because i was watching the doppler radar showed solid yellow and red all down there south of town.  i thought the caca wasn't gonna make it there in a few spots.  slowed me down to 30 mph with flashers on..couldn't see my hood ornament, but it cleared just when i got there.  we got hit hard on target 19 and 20, but made it through in good shape.  still shot s sucky score, but it was fun coming out of retirement, lol!!


----------



## hoyt44 (Jan 21, 2012)

we had a great time, nice seeing old friends


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 21, 2012)

oldgeez said:


> yeah, i got there right at 10, trying to hit between the bands.  as it turns out, bryan said it hadn't rained since 7 in the am.  that is insane, because i was watching the doppler radar showed solid yellow and red all down there south of town.  i thought the caca wasn't gonna make it there in a few spots.  slowed me down to 30 mph with flashers on..couldn't see my hood ornament, but it cleared just when i got there.  we got hit hard on target 19 and 20, but made it through in good shape.  still shot s sucky score, but it was fun coming out of retirement, lol!!



Probably wasn't as sucky as mine!!!


----------



## fulltime (Jan 21, 2012)

we only had 4 sign up in money rain keep people away so $100.00 went to Haven. He shot a super good score of 214.  pay out was going to be 150 for 1st, 100 for 2nd, 50 for 3rd, if 10 had signed up for 300 purse.


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 21, 2012)

How many total shooters were there Joe??


----------



## slick 3412 (Jan 21, 2012)

I just wanted to thank everyone at CBG for making my first 3D tournament a blast!!! I wished the weather would've been a little better so i could've met more people but everything else was great! Thank each of you for the great shoot and we're looking forward to next month!


----------



## p&y finally (Jan 21, 2012)

bowanna said:


> The CBG guys set up a goodun. To bad I couldn't shoot it. The bottom fell out just after I got warmed up. I waited a few hrs but it never let up.



You shoulda stuck around Lee. A little after 2:00 the clouds broke and it got nice. 
Thanks for making the attempt and coming out. Seems like were on a role for bad weather on our first shoot every year.


----------



## fulltime (Jan 21, 2012)

> How many total shooters were there Joe??


50 in all not bad with the rain


----------

